# Going from Crate to Bed



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

I started to let Bella sleep in my bed this week. I has gotten a little colder and she has finally got to where she goes pee on comand so I make her go right before bed. My question is, I still put her in the crate when I leave home and I know I'll be traveling for the holidays and I want her to sleep in the crate at other people's houses, is this confusing? Has anyone quit using the crate at night then switched back? I was thinking I might put her in the crate some nights, but is that cruel to let her sleep in the bed some nights and in the crate others? I love having her sleep with me but I don't want to undo all the training I have worked so hard for!

Nicolle


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Sorry can't help. Lexi still sleeps in her crate. I've been trying to get her to sleep with me but she prefers to sleep in the crate.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

Bella is beautiful! To be honest with you if thats what you intend to do for the holidays than she will wont sleep in the crate if she is sleeping in the bed with you


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

First of all, good job on the potty training








.

Don't know if this will help, but this is what I do. At first, they slept in their crates at night. And then they started sleeping with us everynight. And then I decided to train them to go from pottying inside to pottying outside so they had to sleep in their crates again because I was afraid Cloud would jump off and potty while I'm asleep. I feel bad making them sleep inside the crates again but Noriko seems to not care because she sleeps on the most comfortable pillow. But what I do is give them some treats when they go inside the crates and give them lots of TLC. 

I don't think it'll be confusing. They're suppose to think of their crate as their safe haven so they probably wont think it's bad for them to sleep in their crates.


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I agree with Maxi's mom-usually once they start on the bed the crate is the last place they want to sleep. When we go to other peoples houses, they just know that the dogs will be sleeping with us in the bed. The crating during the day is different but at night she will want to be with her mama in the bed....I have never looked back once they started sleeping with us, I love it, it is getting colder so they really snuggle in now, the other night I rollled over and Pudge was right by my side and Josie was right by my head keeping me warm


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I think it will be fine...Brinkley has been getting off our bed at night and sleeping under the bed... -_-


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Following on from what everyone has said, you could maybe try putting an article of your clothing in with her - that way she can still smell you and snuggle up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2004)

When I first got Archie, he slept in a large pen with a pee pad in one end. This worked great. When he started getting pretty much housebroken, I left a pee pad out down stairs and moved the pen upstairs near my bed, after a while I put him in bed with me for the night, if he jumped down (even once) I put in right in the pen and he goes right to sleep. This seems to be working and he sleeps all night in bed now so I just put the pen away for good. 

Arch will be a year old on December 11th and he uses both the pee pad and outside to potty. The only problem with going inside (this may sound kind of gross) but sometimes his poopies fall off his butt as he's walking away from the pad. (good grief).

Oh, also, he's had a few accidents in the guest bedroom lately - I don't know what that's all about. Guess I'll be taking him outside more often.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover_@Nov 22 2004, 12:00 PM
> *When I first got Archie, he slept in a large pen with a pee pad in one end.  This worked great.  When he started getting pretty much housebroken, I left a pee pad out down stairs and moved the pen upstairs near my bed, after a while I  put him in bed with me for the night, if he jumped down (even once) I put in right in the pen and he goes right to sleep.  This seems to be working and he sleeps all night in bed now so I just put the pen away for good.
> 
> Arch will be a year old on December 11th and he uses both the pee pad and outside to potty.  The only problem with going inside (this may sound kind of gross) but sometimes his poopies fall off his butt as he's walking away from the pad.  (good grief).
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Archie is adorable!! I think the poop problem can be solved by keeping his frame shaved when maxi's hair starts to grow i find it has the same problem a few times io caught him skidding with his cute little butt so i try and wipe him all the time
when hegets his frame shaved we have no problems with him dropping anything anywhere


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover_@Nov 22 2004, 12:00 PM
> *When I first got Archie, he slept in a large pen with a pee pad in one end.  This worked great.  When he started getting pretty much housebroken, I left a pee pad out down stairs and moved the pen upstairs near my bed, after a while I  put him in bed with me for the night, if he jumped down (even once) I put in right in the pen and he goes right to sleep.  This seems to be working and he sleeps all night in bed now so I just put the pen away for good.
> 
> Arch will be a year old on December 11th and he uses both the pee pad and outside to potty.  The only problem with going inside (this may sound kind of gross) but sometimes his poopies fall off his butt as he's walking away from the pad.  (good grief).
> ...


[/QUOTE]


He IS adorable!!!
I solved the trail of poo problem by purchasing the doggy litter pans. The large size fits the wee pads almost perfectly and he doesn't trail it out of the pan...don't know why it worked-but it did!


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

I think every dog is different because I see all these yes' and I was going to say no.
Fantasia was crate trained when she was a puppy and she loved her crate. She was always in there when she didn't even have to be. I would just leave the door open. Then my husband wanted her to start sleeping with us so he built her some steps up to the bed. She now sleeps with us every night and I can't do anything about it. When we went to visit my family last year Fantasia howled until I finally rigged up some steps so she could sleep with us (with my sister-in-laws permission, she actually suggested it). I know I should have ignored her but it's not always an option when you are at someone else’s house. There was my brother, his wife and their 2 year old son. This year it will be all them plus their new 1 year old daughter. 
Then my Dr. sent me to an allergist because my allergies were so bad. I got tested and was told to get the dog out of the bedroom. I laughed at him and said it wasn't _my_ room to kick her out, it was _her_ room. She spends more time in that room than I do! I told him that I would try and get her to sleep in her crate again so I could leave her on the floor. I tried every trick I could think of to get her to stay in the crate all night, nothing worked! I even tried ignoring her all night for weeks but that didn't work either. She would howl most of the night and then by the time you fall asleep she is whining to get out because it's 2AM. Not her usual get up time but she likes to torture us. 
Her crate has a pillow with pillowcase in there and also her baby blanket. I sleep with her baby blanket (after I wash it) before we go on a trip so she can have my scent on it. She's always in her crate when the door is open. As soon as she thinks you _want_ her in there, she doesn't want to be in there anymore. Doesn't matter if she was sound asleep, as soon as the door shuts, she's awake and whining. 
So I guess the main question here is, who has the strongest will, you or your dog? If it’s you, then go for letting her sleep with you. If it’s your dog and you can’t say no to her, then leave her in the crate lol. Don’t ruin a good thing.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

We haven't had Sadie long enough for me to be able to answer this. Our bichon was crate trained and slept in her crate for 7 years. When we moved and got a king bed we started letting her sleep with us. She still loves her crate and sleeps in it all during the day and at night when she stays with my parents. It hasn't been any problem BUT she had many, many years of the crate before we introduced the bed.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

hello Sunshine  
I finally found the companion puppy for "my" Abby!!!!!








It's the greatest toy.
Thank you...















> _Originally posted by Sunshine_@Nov 9 2004, 03:47 PM
> *Following on from what everyone has said, you could maybe try putting an article of your clothing in with her - that way she can still smell you and snuggle up.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Nov 27 2004, 08:57 PM
> *hello Sunshine
> I finally found the companion puppy for "my" Abby!!!!!
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18871
*[/QUOTE]

Oh I'm so glad you found it!!!  Abby loves her like crazy, so I was hoping you'd find one!!!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank u!!!!


































> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Nov 28 2004, 06:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Oh I'm so glad you found it!!!  Abby loves her like crazy, so I was hoping you'd find one!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19024
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Nov 29 2004, 08:36 PM
> *Thank u!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you take a look in Abby's album on this site, there's a photo with her beside her companion puppy - you can see how tiny she was!!!!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Awwww Sunshine, She is so beautiful!!!!!







I can't wait to get my baby home... she is coming on saturday.... Thank you again.















> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Nov 29 2004, 11:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you take a look in Abby's album on this site, there's a photo with her beside her companion puppy - you can see how tiny she was!!!!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19336
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny wants nothing to do with sleeping in my bed







he will like sit up there with me and play around or even take a little nap but went i turn off the lights to go to sleep he jumps right down and goes into his kennle to sleep i guess its a good thing but i kinda wish he would stay up here besides the fact i just like him near me i dont think its very safe him jumping blindly off the bed like he does....i am not a very neat person and i try to keep my floor clear for him but i am always worried he hit something on the way down when i hear him jumping off


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

My husband built Fantasia steps up to our bed so she can go up and down at night whenever she wants. Maybe you should make some steps, or a ramp, or buy some steps or a ramp.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FannyMay_@Dec 1 2004, 12:05 PM
> *My husband built Fantasia steps up to our bed so she can go up and down at night whenever she wants.  Maybe you should make some steps, or a ramp, or buy some steps or a ramp.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19628*


[/QUOTE]

yeah i wanted to do that


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Dec 1 2004, 04:36 PM
> *Someone posted this site a while back...it is directions on how to make your own steps
> 
> Dog Steps
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19718*


[/QUOTE]

That was me! Still haven't made them yet. It is one of those "when I get free time" things.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for that site i had no idea how to make stair without it being a huge production with saws and wood and whatnot that looks like something i coudl actully do


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Nov 29 2004, 10:20 PM
> *Awwww Sunshine, She is so beautiful!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19344
[/B][/QUOTE]








So do you have your baby now or is it this coming Saturday?!?!??!!??!?!














I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 1 2004, 07:12 PM
> *Thanks for that site i had no idea how to make stair without it being a huge production with saws and wood and whatnot that looks like something i coudl actully do
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19728*


[/QUOTE]

Lilly, Those steps look pretty neat, but in case you want another alternative, I just posted info about a ramp in the "Everything Else" section of this forum:
Post With Ramp Information


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

She is coming on Saturday!!!!!















I am a nervous wreck......sooooooo excited. Once I get her, get ready to help me post pics.  







> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Dec 1 2004, 10:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










So do you have your baby now or is it this coming Saturday?!?!??!!??!?!














I'm so excited for you!!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19740
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Dec 2 2004, 12:43 PM
> *She is coming on Saturday!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

NOT A WORRY!!!!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I fianlly got sunny to sleep in my bed lol







he wont actully sleep in the bed itself but my headboad has like 3 cubbies in it and he will sleep in one of those


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 4 2004, 10:48 AM
> *I fianlly got sunny to sleep in my bed lol
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Awww!! That is too cute!


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My baby is finally home








She is so cute ant tiny. She slept ALL night, (knock on wood) ate like a champ AND went potty on her wee-wee pads!!!!!!!!!!!!.
I am sooooooo happy








I'll take some pics later.










> _Originally posted by Sunshine+Dec 2 2004, 05:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT A WORRY!!!!






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19935
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Dec 5 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My baby is finally home
> 
> ...


Congratulations!! That is so exciting.... there is nothing quite like getting a new puppy!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awwww! Can't wait to see the photos. Keep posting with news about your baby.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Not much help from me either.Our babies were create trained also, but when they learned their potty manners they were in bed with us.I love it we have a king size bed and they still fight over who gets to sleep on the pillows.They usually get them and we had to buy two more for us But i love to reach over my head at night and feel the babies sunggled there.


----------



## rrtcookie (Oct 30, 2004)

Thank you soo much. she is soooooo good.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Dec 5 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My baby is finally home
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]






































YAY!!! I'm so happy for you!!!









YES, DEFINITELY post pics as soon as you can!!! :lol:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rrtcookie_@Dec 5 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> My baby is finally home
> 
> ...










I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

This is Sunny in his cubbie lol


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Cute!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww!


----------

